# What do you store your rub in?



## muley05 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm planning to make a batch of Jeff's rib rub tonight, but I don't know what to store it in when I am done.  I'd prefer a quart size or so container, with an air tight lid that can also double as a shaker.  Any of you know where to get something like that?


----------



## bassman (Jun 4, 2009)

I make up a double batch and store in a gallon zip lock bag in the freezer.


----------



## smokingscooby (Jun 4, 2009)

I just put mine in a plastic ziploc baggy,usually never have any left.lol


----------



## coyote-1 (Jun 4, 2009)

I mix my 'dry' spices in a large shaker container, the kind you buy bulk dry spices in. It's usually enough for 2 or 3 smokes.

I add sugar (if I want it) right before rubbing.


----------



## billbo (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats what I use too, has its own shaker top. Kinda like this


----------



## mcp9 (Jun 4, 2009)

the container i bought it in. hahaha   i dont trust myself to make my own rub.


----------



## okie joe (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok what Billbo said,,,,,,,,I store my rub in Spice bulk containers that are empty, Tones Garlic and herb.. I sift my garlic and herb ( to get the big pieces out) and have two products the garlic and small sifted pieces and the larger to add to sauce and Sausage...love the shaker top and recycle too.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 4, 2009)

Glass jar, and what i'm useing at the time is in a shaker type container


----------



## alx (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats how i do it too.I grind what i need and store like smokebuzz in freezer.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 24, 2010)

500ml mason jars


----------



## old poi dog (Apr 24, 2010)

Rubber maid containers works for me.


----------



## meateater (Apr 24, 2010)

I use glass spaghetti sauce jars myself, there already paid for.


----------



## caveman (Apr 24, 2010)

Wifey saves all the glass jars we get for little projects.  I nab a couple & use them for nick nacks.  I have special seasoning & rub in a couple of them.


----------



## ncdodave (Apr 24, 2010)

It depends on how much I need to make. I like to use empty spice containers, small or large. Ive also used pt or half pt mason jars. I just punch shaker holes in a lid using a nail and keep a solid lid for storage. when I make a lot I use 1 qt or 2 qt mason jars. Ive also used a 1 gallon mayonnaise jar or a 3 or 5 gallon plastic bucket with a lid. plastic mayonnaise jars are my friends!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 24, 2010)

I use large old spice containers that my other bulks spices to make my rub came in.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 24, 2010)

large batchs i store in a vac seal bag keep out enough for 2 weeks or so.
store the 2 week supply in a glass or plastic jar with a shaker lid.


----------



## smokingd (Apr 24, 2010)

I use the 1 qt canning jars (mason jar)  I think it stay a little more fresh in a sealed glass jar.


----------



## corn cob (Apr 24, 2010)

Recycled moon shine containers....usually quart fruit jars!


----------



## george (Apr 24, 2010)

I use a quart canning jar, 2 lids and a band. I punch small holes in one of the lids, put the rub into the jar, put lid with the holes on it then the band. Use it as a shaker to put rub on meat, when done unscrew the band and put the lid without holes on top of the one with holes and put band back on. Store till ready to use again.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep me to I use big empy containers like this it makes it nice and easy when your hands are all full of meat juice you dont' have to stick your hand down in a plastic bag and contaminate the rest of your rub.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 24, 2010)

I once bought a big plastic jar of Bad Byron's Butt Rub and still use the jar.  I mix up a batch and store it in the jar and usually good for 2 or 3 smokes.  Shaker lid top makes it easy to apply, plastic cleans up nicely and when I get my grubby rub stained hands on it I can run it under the faucet to clean it off before it goes back in the fridge til the next smoke.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Apr 24, 2010)

I use some airtight glass containers that my wife bought for me.  They have a latch with a rubber seal on the lid.  When I need some rub, I just flip the latch open and spoon what I need it into a stainless steel shaker that my wife also bought for me.  What a good wife, buying me all this stuff.  Now I just need to get her to fetch me beer....


----------



## rgacat (Apr 24, 2010)

I use a big sugar shaker with all the holes in the lid and store it in a zip lock bag.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 24, 2010)

this:


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 1, 2010)

(real) tupperware works great for me


----------



## hookup (May 1, 2010)

Recycled Ball jars from jam


----------



## mballi3011 (May 1, 2010)

I put mine into a tubberware jar with a screw o lid and then keep it in the refrig.


----------

